# PM-1030V or 1130V LATHE



## wachuko (Aug 5, 2021)

Just have some patience with me...  I am trying to buy my first and last metal lathe.  As I mentioned before, I have no specific use for it.  I just want to learn using a lathe, but want to get something that will last me and not outgrow too quickly.

I thought I was set on the Precision Matthews PM-1030V-wQCTP-w/2axDRO (thread on this) and then I saw that Precision Matthews has a 1130V w/2axDRO ...

The PM 1130V is $4,567.99 +199 for shipping - this includes the lathe, the 4 jaws chuck (not included in the lathe), DRO, and the stand
The PM 1030V is $3,258.99 +199 for shipping - this include the lathe, DRO, and the stand

Both come with the quick change tool post set (QCTP)...

Should I spend the additional $1,300 for the 1130V????   I can't find any feedback on that model.  Seems to be too new...


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 5, 2021)

Not much more to go to the 1228 or 1236 which would get you a QCGB - quick change gear box. Once you get to that size / budget I find it hard to argue for less than a 12x36 unless your space just can not be made to work with the length of the bigger lathe. 

There are smaller vintage lathes with a QCGB but very few current lathes under 12" that have one. Most of the 10 and 11" lathes have a very limited gear box used to control the power feed, and you will need to use change gears for threading.

With the 1127 and 1130 being lass than $1000 less than the 12" lathes I'd say it was well worth paying the extra money. 


The for just a little more game is very real, but at least you do have a bit of a jump to go from the 1236 to a 1236T or 1340.

Used lathe really start to look good once you break the $2000 budget level.


----------



## KevinM (Aug 5, 2021)

I own a PM 1020V which is the same lathe as the 1030V but with a shorter length bed. Even though I usually turn small parts I would prefer to own the 1130V even at a higher price.  The 1030V has a weird chuck backplate that is next to impossible to find and has not been in PM stock for the last year.  The optional ER40 collet chuck with mount for the 1130 is the same or less price than the 5" collet chuck I assembled (backplate that I had to modify plus the collet chuck). The 1130 is a lot more of a lathe than the 1030.  The 1130 has a very common backplate, larger spindle bore, 2 lead screws, 200 lbs. heavier and considerably more rigidity.  I wish that it was available when I purchased my lathe.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 5, 2021)

Little Machine Shop has a few nice small lathes also- have you looked at their choices? 
Also, there's Grizzly
-Mark


----------



## wachuko (Aug 5, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Not much more to go to the 1228 or 1236 which would get you a QCGB - quick change gear box. Once you get to that size / budget I find it hard to argue for less than a 12x36 unless your space just can not be made to work with the length of the bigger lathe.
> 
> There are smaller vintage lathes with a QCGB but very few current lathes under 12" that have one. Most of the 10 and 11" lathes have a very limited gear box used to control the power feed, and you will need to use change gears for threading.
> 
> ...


I am good with space…if I ever get to buil the small workshop in the back like I want to…. But even if this ends up in my garage,  I should have the space for it.







And thank you for spelling out QCGB…. I kept confusing that with QTCP…

PM-1228VF-LB with DRO, base, 4-jaws chuck, QCTP is $5,578 + 199 for shipping…. An additional $1,000 more…

You guys are killing me…


----------



## wachuko (Aug 5, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Little Machine Shop has a few nice small lathes also- have you looked at their choices?
> Also, there's Grizzly
> -Mark


LMS lathes are smaller than what I am looking for.   That is where I started my search and quickly was convinced that I wanted to go to a bit larger lathe…

On Grizzly, all the feedback in this forum is the the PM units are better built… even if they look very similar to the stuff Grizzly sells… reason I was only looking at what PM has.


----------



## starr256 (Aug 5, 2021)

I have had a PM1030V with DRO for three years. The PM1130V was not available at the time. I have been happy with the machine and quite pleased with the support from the tech folks. I was a classic newbie and knew nothing, made stupid mistakes, have not hurt myself and made some neat stuff (clocks, hit/miss internal combustion engines, die filer, etc...).  I just took a look at the PM1130 and, well, I would definitely go with it. Bigger motor, D-1 chuck plate, two drive screws, option for 5Cor ER40 collets, heavier. Yeah, I would go for the PM1130V with DRO.  You how how it is, the new stuff is nifftier............. My guess, even if you pick the PM1130V, three years later the latest model looks so cool............ Ah, well, back to making chips.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 5, 2021)

Well... may the metal working gods help me and keep me safe from my wife when she finds out...

Order placed for the following:

PM-1228VF-LB PRECISION 12″X28″ LATHE with 2axDRO
PM-1228VF-LB Stand
Wedge Quick Change Tool Post Set, AXA Size
AXA Master Turning/Boring Tool Set
MT-3 Slim Body Live Center
1/8-5/8 Ultra Precision Keyless Drill Chuck MT3
6" Precision 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck, D1-4 Mount
8 Leveling pads

I had placed the order for the 1130 already and just called to make the change... I was warned that the 1130 will be here this month where the 1228s that are coming in, are all spoken for...  So I will get my lathe some time towards the end of year or early Jan-Feb... who knows... All I know is that money has departed from this fool...


----------



## Aukai (Aug 5, 2021)

I think you made the right choice, keep checking some people change their mind, and get different equipment. You may get lucky, and get one of those. If I'm not mistaken the 1228 is the smaller version of the big boy lathes, I did enjoy mine, but ran out of bed length, and bought a 1340GT.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 5, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I think you made the right choice, keep checking some people change their mind, and get different equipment. You may get lucky, and get one of those. If I'm not mistaken the 1228 is the smaller version of the big boy lathes, I did enjoy mine, but ran out of bed length, and bought a 1340GT.


Great idea... I will search for threads here of folks waiting for their 1228 and try to convince them to go bigger, buuuuahahahahhahaha


----------



## starr256 (Aug 5, 2021)

The anxiety is only eased with the first chips. Then the addiction kicks in and you will be amazed how the money disappears. Never seem to have the right raw material of the right size.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 5, 2021)

And now watching all the YouTube videos from TheKoba49... from when he took delivery to when he did the first cut...

Funny thing I  just realized is that I had watched his video on My thoughts on selecting a lathe for the home shop....  and thanks to you guys, I ended up with the same lathe he got, lol...


----------



## SRay53TxTn (Aug 5, 2021)

wachuko said:


> PM-1228VF-LB with DRO, base, 4-jaws chuck, QCTP is $5,578 + 199 for shipping…. An additional $1,000 more…
> 
> You guys are killing me…



The 1228VF-LB fits nicely in my little 1/2 garage hobby space. QCGB was one of the determining factors, good decision and advice from others.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 5, 2021)

I think you made a good decision, even at $1000 more the QCGB alone is worth the extra money. Interesting that it came out so much more though, looking at the base price the 1228 is only $500 more, it must be all the other add on's each adding a bit more as well.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 5, 2021)

SRay53TxTn said:


> The 1228VF-LB fits nicely in my little 1/2 garage hobby space.


I like how you organized everything.  Do you have a thread where you documented what you did?  

I see a few tools that might look like things you made to simplify a few steps needed to use the lathe.  Would love to learn about those as well.

I see the build of my workshop just moving out another year or two (because I continue to blow my budgets on the tools I am getting!!!  )... So I am pretty much convinced that I will be setting up my lathe in the garage.

Oh, and you got the leveling feet as well.  Feedback on those?  Worked great or?


----------



## wachuko (Aug 5, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> I think you made a good decision, even at $1000 more the QCGB alone is worth the extra money. Interesting that it came out so much more though, looking at the base price the 1228 is only $500 more, it must be all the other add on's each adding a bit more as well.



The difference is that one has accessories already included in the price of the lathe package where in the 1228 some of those are extra...

Thank you for the light push I needed to decide on going with this one... I had already placed the order for the 1130... when I read your post it was like, man, I better do this right and not regret it.   So a quick call to the folks at PM and they made the change.

Looking back at my first thread when I started to look for a lathe (Feedback on first lathe - 8x14 600W variable speed lathe CJ210A) you made a similar comment that I should look for something with a QCGB... I must confess that I did not understand that at the time...I read QCGB and understood QCTP... talk about scotomas... So thank you again for mentioning that and also introducing me to the Blondihacks videos.   When QCGB finally clicked in my mind, yeah.... I was doomed to depart from more money that I was expecting...


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 5, 2021)

wachuko said:


> The difference is that one has accessories already included in the price of the lathe package where in the 1228 some of those are extra...
> 
> Thank you for the light push I needed to decide on going with this one... I had already placed the order for the 1130... when I read your post it was like, man, I better do this right and not regret it.   So a quick call to the folks at PM and they made the change.
> 
> Looking back at my first thread when I started to look for a lathe (Feedback on first lathe - 8x14 600W variable speed lathe CJ210A) you made a similar comment that I should look for something with a QCGB... I must confess that I did not understand that at the time...I read QCGB and understood QCTP... talk about scotomas... So thank you again for mentioning that and also introducing me to the Blondihacks videos.   When QCGB finally clicked in my mind, yeah.... I was doomed to depart from more money that I was expecting...




There are a lot of great machining videos on youtube, but Blondihacks really stands out for someone coming in with no prior knowledge.

I am a fan of small lathes (obsessed might be a better term), but they fill a small niche. Great if they fit your work, but hard to fit your work to a lathe that is too small. 12" is a nice general purpose size if you are buying new.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 5, 2021)

Can't believe that you didn't go with the 1440GT.   It's only money.


----------



## SRay53TxTn (Aug 5, 2021)

I'll check my notes and provide a basic rundown. 
Yea tooling is expensive & even a little addictive. 
It's easy to spend someone else's money.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 5, 2021)

Afraid to ask…

Stay with the  6" Precision 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck, D1-4 Mount or go with the 8” High Precision 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck, D1-4 Mount

The base lathe package does not include the 4-jaws chuck.  When I called they changed the lathe and carried over the rest of the accessories as those were compatible.   

Just checking to see if it is fine as is or major benefit to change it…


----------



## Aukai (Aug 5, 2021)

I am nobody, but have a 6" 3 jaw scroll, and a 8" 4 jaw independent fwiw.....If I did it over they would have 2 piece jaws.


----------



## jwmelvin (Aug 5, 2021)

I’d probably get the 6” unless you think you’ll need the extra capacity. My (used) lathe came with both 6” and 10” 4-jaw chucks and I haven’t yet put on the 10”.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 6, 2021)

Since you were originally looking at an 8" lathe I'd guess the 6" will keep you happy for some time. The 8" will also be quite a bit heavier so even if you eventually want an 8" chuck your back will appreciate also having a lighter 6" chuck when a bigger chuck is not needed (probably most of the time).

If you have a hole in your pocket, I'd probably add the ER40 or 5C chuck with the $200 difference of upgrading to the 8" chuck.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 6, 2021)

Thank you for the feedback.  Will leave the order as it is now and stay with the 6” chuck.


----------



## tredding (Sep 2, 2022)

Thank you guys for this thread.  I am literally reading the PM-1130 and PM-1228 manuals and trying to make the right choice.  This will be yet another pure hobby for me on top of amateur radio, W6LMJ, and astronomy, Redding Observatory. A tipping point for me has been weight and number of Youtube videos posted by satisfied customers.  And, of course reading forums like this. I do have a question about weight.  I note the PM-1130 is listed at 575 pounds, while the PM-1228V is listed at 490 pounds. That is quite surprising.  Should weight be a factor between the two lathes? I also note some have moved from using the PM stands to using a tool drawer cabinet as a stand.  I have the 2-ton engine lift and am confident I can move either lathe on with or without the stand. But I am attracted to the metal drawed cabinet for tool storage. I hope I am not too late to the discussion to get a response.


----------



## starr256 (Sep 2, 2022)

I used a steel and maple workbench (acquired from the old Bell Labs) for my PM1030V. I wanted the additional height the workbench provided. I also purchased a 4 drawer tool check and hung it bellow the bench top. I also used a engine lift and note that you should be aware of issues with the engine lift legs getting in the way. Also, be aware that the leveling mounts for both machines are part of the stand. On my PM1030V, I added a couple of plates and screws to the lathe mounting bolts so I could true the lathe bed independent of the workbench.


----------



## skcncx (Sep 2, 2022)

tredding said:


> Thank you guys for this thread.  I am literally reading the PM-1130 and PM-1228 manuals and trying to make the right choice.  This will be yet another pure hobby for me on top of amateur radio, W6LMJ, and astronomy, Redding Observatory. A tipping point for me has been weight and number of Youtube videos posted by satisfied customers.  And, of course reading forums like this. I do have a question about weight.  I note the PM-1130 is listed at 575 pounds, while the PM-1228V is listed at 490 pounds. That is quite surprising.  Should weight be a factor between the two lathes? I also note some have moved from using the PM stands to using a tool drawer cabinet as a stand.  I have the 2-ton engine lift and am confident I can move either lathe on with or without the stand. But I am attracted to the metal drawed cabinet for tool storage. I hope I am not too late to the discussion to get a response.


To me, the deciding factor between the two would be if you want a QCGB and be able to switch between threading and turning/feed rates without having to change physical gears.  That's a big reason I'm upgrading from my Atlas 618 to the 1236T (and almost ordered the 1228).

What I personally could not determine with absolute clarity is if you setup your gears on the 1130 for threading but then want to switch to power feed for turning (a much slower feed rate than threading) do you still have to switch back the gears??  I could live with only having to change gears when going to a different TPI for threading. However, I don't believe that's the case even with the 1130 having a separate drive shaft and lead screw for different operations. The 1130 power feed may be geared down depending on lead screw (threading) vs feed shaft operations, I just couldn't find a definitive answer.

For example... you setup your gears for 10 TPI.  You do your single point threading operation and now want to go back to turning and power feeding... change gears again.  Want to go back to 10 TPI and back to power feeding, that's changing gears twice.  If I'm correct, knowing myself, I wouldn't be changing gears and subsequently wouldn't be single point threading .  How much effort is all personal preference/tolerance.   Keep in mind, many just use taps and dies and you always have the option of an electronic lead screw so there is never a simple answer.  I would have no reservation with ELS if PM or others provided an easy, bolt on, plug in version... but it appears to be a "project" in itself at the moment, certainly with the help of others and their components, it's just what do you want to take on.  All this rant, is only relative if you plan to do threading.

It's not a huge range, 15 options to be exact, but if you do most imperial threading, the 1228 gives a decent range on single gear setup.  Just note, there's no odd # TPI, that you will have to change gears.






I guess it's pretty clear.. I'm not a fan of changing gears... that's coming from my irritation on doing it a couple times on my Atlas 618... maybe these machines are easier or more enjoyable.

Another thing is the electronic differences between the 1130 and 1228.  You'll want to confirm to get your own understanding and comfort level as well.  The 1130 uses a more traditional VFD AC inverter setup and I believe that translates to easier finding parts/replacements/support if anything goes wrong.  The 1228 is a proprietary brushless DC motor controller setup, so you are limited to PM getting parts from manufacturer.  They do support it.  I've talked to a couple different people from PM on this, one says 1130 has better electronics and the other says not to worry about the proprietary'ness of the 1228.  Some camps despise BLDC motors, some don't.  It's not conclusive.

Ironically, I looked at both 1130 and 1228, landed on the 1236T.  A huge reason was the QCGB and overall quality improvement of the Taiwan versions but and I'd actually prefer the variable speed controllers out of the box in 1130 or 1228, regardless of electronics.

My input to be taken with a grain of salt... but I have had the same quandary in my decision making recently.  I wish it all came down to size of lathe and good, better best... if it was only that simple.


Regarding weight... everyone with knowledge in this area says more weight, more better .  You'll hear often, it's not easy to add iron after the fact... but I think both are in a similar class weight wise.... make sure it's on a rigid stand/setup.


----------



## tredding (Sep 4, 2022)

skcncx said:


> To me, the deciding factor between the two would be if you want a QCGB and be able to switch between threading and turning/feed rates without having to change physical gears.  That's a big reason I'm upgrading from my Atlas 618 to the 1236T (and almost ordered the 1228).
> 
> What I personally could not determine with absolute clarity is if you setup your gears on the 1130 for threading but then want to switch to power feed for turning (a much slower feed rate than threading) do you still have to switch back the gears??  I could live with only having to change gears when going to a different TPI for threading. However, I don't believe that's the case even with the 1130 having a separate drive shaft and lead screw for different operations. The 1130 power feed may be geared down depending on lead screw (threading) vs feed shaft operations, I just couldn't find a definitive answer.
> 
> ...


Great response, full of information and thought.  I am settling on a PM-1236 but was tempted to go for the PM-1236T. I assume the PEP model is three-phased 220V and the SLP is single-phased?  But I could not find the definition.  So that is worth a phone call Tuesday before placing the order.  Did you consider the PM-1236 before buying the PM-1236T?

Terry


----------



## skcncx (Sep 4, 2022)

tredding said:


> Great response, full of information and thought.  I am settling on a PM-1236 but was tempted to go for the PM-1236T. I assume the PEP model is three-phased 220V and the SLP is single-phased?  But I could not find the definition.  So that is worth a phone call Tuesday before placing the order.  Did you consider the PM-1236 before buying the PM-1236T?
> 
> Terry


I looked at the 1236 just to compare but did not really consider it.  I went to the PM-1236T mainly because it is built in Taiwan and it seems they are overall higher quality.  I'm taking PM's and everyone else's input regarding that... I have never seen or used either.  No machine at the price point will be perfect but I wanted quality over quantity.  Once thing for sure is that I'm building my own base, so that foot brake was of no value either, plus it's a heavier machine and not necessarily a good reason but I didn't want it to weight over the 1,000 lbs.  The 1236 certainly gives you a lot if you select the PEP with DRO package.


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 4, 2022)

If it was me I would buy the Taiwanese model.   I have owned the Taiwanese 833T and a Chinese PM1022.  The difference was very noticeable in fit and finish.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 5, 2022)

I know I'm late to this dance, but want to contribute.

I bought a 1022, that turned  into a 1030 due to availability. I knew I was getting gearing problems, but my previous lathe had been one of the last Atlas 6" models. I had fabricated two or three extra Banjos for it, and  have done the same for my 1030. I have one set up for feeds, one for metric threads and two for per inch threads. Yes, I had to buy a number of extra gears, but now I can switch banjos in just  a couple of minutes, (no, I can't compete with a QCGB, but) it sure beats the hassle of only one banjo. 

Yes, I'm a retired Tool & Die Maker, but anyone with a mill and patience could do it.

I just noticed, I'm flagged as being in the Netherlands.  I am, but only half the time, otherwise, I'm in Ohio, where my 'shop' is.  Here I just have a hobby wood shop.


----------



## tredding (Sep 7, 2022)

skcncx said:


> I looked at the 1236 just to compare but did not really consider it.  I went to the PM-1236T mainly because it is built in Taiwan and it seems they are overall higher quality.  I'm taking PM's and everyone else's input regarding that... I have never seen or used either.  No machine at the price point will be perfect but I wanted quality over quantity.  Once thing for sure is that I'm building my own base, so that foot brake was of no value either, plus it's a heavier machine and not necessarily a good reason but I didn't want it to weight over the 1,000 lbs.  The 1236 certainly gives you a lot if you select the PEP with DRO package.


Exactly what I did.  I suspect after this shipment arrives another price hike will take place. It is very likely this will be my last lathe.  I am really enjoying getting back into machining.  My lathe should arrive late October or early November.  It looks like I will finish my meat mallet project well before it arrives.  Thank you for the conversation.


----------

